# Kormoranrezept (die Rache der Angler!!)



## duck_68 (16. Januar 2003)

........


----------



## Hauslaigner (16. Januar 2003)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Lynx (16. Januar 2003)

Der Hausi frisst schon alles. #d 
Du bist ja komplett &acute; verpreußt &acute;. :q


----------



## Bergi (16. Januar 2003)

Das werd ich mal testen :q

Aber aml ehrlich,wer kommt auf so eine Idee?

Bergi


----------



## Hauslaigner (16. Januar 2003)

@Bergi,



> Aber aml ehrlich,wer kommt auf so eine Idee



Was ist daran aussergewöhnlich ;+  früher waren junge Schwäne ne Spezialität. Und nur weil es nich Schwein oder Rind oder sonstiges Geflügel ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß man es nicht essen kann.

@Lynx,

warte nur bis Du Aalsepp mal kennen lernst. Der isst wirklich alles  :q


----------



## Lynx (16. Januar 2003)

@ Hausi,
eine alte Bauernweisheit sagt halt: Einen Vogel der fliegt, kann man nicht mehr essen.
Brat Dir mal ne Taube mit 5000 km Flugleistung. :q


----------



## Bergi (16. Januar 2003)

@ Hausi:
Das ist schon klar!IOch ahbe auch schon Wachteleier und Pferdefleisch gegessen und es schmeckt echt sehr gut!
Füchse werden ja z.B. auch net gegessen,obwohl sie bejagt werden(die kommen dann an die Seitenspiegel der Mantas dran,zumindest ein wichtiger Teil :q ).Ich dachte das wär mit Kormoranen genau so!

Bergi


----------



## JuergenS (16. Januar 2003)

@ Bergi
Schon mal nen Manta mit Kormoran am Spiegel bzw an der Antenne gesehen?? :q  :q  :q 

Das Problem ist eigentlich nur das man &quot;Kormoran gegrillt&quot; nicht kennt weil es keine alltägliche Speise ist und nicht als Schlachttier bekannt ist. Ähnlich verhält es sich doch auch mit Froschschenkeln oder Heuschrecken bzw Pferdefleisch.Alles eine Sache der eigenen Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## hecht24 (16. Januar 2003)

hm gute idee kormoran braten.
sollte man foerdern die idee.
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Bergi (16. Januar 2003)

@ JürgenS:


> Schon mal nen Manta mit Kormoran am Spiegel bzw an der Antenne gesehen??


Wär doch ma ne lustige Idee! :m 

@ Hecht:
Naja,aber dann würds früher oder Später Zuchten geben,und wenn dann mal ne Herde der Kormorane ausbükt,dann gibts nen Problem!

Bergi


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Januar 2003)

Das erste positive, was ich von den schwarzen Geiern höre.


----------



## Wallerknaller (16. Januar 2003)

Ich schmeiß mich weg : Kormoran am Spiegel oder an der Antenne
:q :q :q :q :q :q :q oder im Feinschmeckerlokal :q :q :q :q
 Naja in anderen Ländern gehört ja die Katze der Hund oder die gemeine Hausratte ja auch zu den Delikatessen :v :v :v : V

Ist nicht gerade so mein Fall.

Omlett aus Kormoraneiern wär auch nicht zu verachten damit diese fliegenden Mistviecher auf eine natürverträgliche Anzahl
reduziert werden !!

Ist aber nur eine Anregung.

Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## fan__ta (16. Januar 2003)

kein wunder dass die gut schmeken wenn sie den ganzen tag nur unseren leckeren fisch aus den gewässern essen! :e


----------



## anguilla (16. Januar 2003)

> eine alte Bauernweisheit sagt halt: Einen Vogel der fliegt, kann man nicht mehr essen.



@Lynx:

komische Bauernregel, hast du schon mal eine Wildgans gegessen...ist oberlecker!!! ...und die haben etliche Kilometer auf dem Tacho! 

Die Idee mit dem Kormoranrezept find ich Klasse! Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Verwendung für diese Vögel! :r

PS. hab ja nix gegen sie, nur nicht in dieser Bestandsdichte!


----------



## havkat (17. Januar 2003)

Moin!

Alleroberste Bauernregel:

Keinen Vogel essen, der sich von Fisch ernährt.  :v 

&quot;Verbleite&quot; Kormorane werden Meister Reinicke, zwecks Entsorgung, überlassen.
Gibt mittlerweile auch einige skandinavische Fliegenmuster, die auf Kormoran basieren, z.B. die &quot;Revenge&quot;. :q



> früher waren junge Schwäne ne Spezialität



Nicht nur früher. Brust vom jungen (grauen) Höckerschwan is nich schlecht.


----------



## alfnie (17. Januar 2003)

Moin,

hier in Norge werden Komorane eigentlich regelmässig gejagt und gefuttert. Auch junge fette Raubmöwen landen hier öfter
mal auf dem Esstisch. Andere Länder, andere Sitten ...

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## til (18. Januar 2003)

In Kasachstan hab ich auch mal Kormoran gegessen und muss sagen: ist wirklich lecker. Schmeckt auch garnicht tranig oder so(was ich eigentlich erwartet hätte).
@Alfnie:
Norwegern trau ich kulinarisch gar nicht: Wal scheckt mir überhaupt nicht und dieser komische braune Schmelzkäse auch nicht   (Aber Graved Laks und Krevetten sind OK)


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Januar 2003)

@Til
Wo warst du denn in Kasachstan?


----------



## alfnie (19. Januar 2003)

@ til

Der braune Käse &quot;Brunost&quot; ist hier ein nationales Kleinodium, mir schmeckt er auch nicht, aber meine 
Katze steht drauf !

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2003)

Warum soll man einen Kormoran nicht futtern können hab schon einiges durprobiert von Froschschenkel, Schnecken Schlange Heuschrecken schmecken net mal schlecht die Viecher. Hab auch schon ALF gespielt und ne Katze gefressen was solls hab gedacht is ein Karnickel wurde mir erst später gesagt das es Katze war. War auch net zu verachten des Viecherl. Ich finde man kann fast alles &quot;Fressen&quot; wenn man nicht zu Wählerisch ist. Ich habe den Vorteil wenn ich mal auf ner einsamen Insel stranden sollte ich Futtere alles was sich bewegt.


----------



## til (19. Januar 2003)

@Hamsterson:
Im Ural-Delta sogar 2-mal: 1997 und 2001 aber soviel ich gehört hab, kann man da jetzt nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Hamsterson (20. Januar 2003)

Feine Anglei. Ich habe auch paar Mal in Ural-, und Wolga-Deltas geangelt. Ich kenne jedoch in Kasachstan besserere Hechtgewässer.
Ich angelte fast nur mit Köderfischen. Am besten gefiel es mir aber die Hechte vom Eis zu blinkern. Ich hatte paar mal über 100 Bisse am Tag.

Der kleine gestreifte Zander auf deiner HP sieht wie ein Bersch (rus.) (ich kenne die deutsche Bezeichnung nicht) aus.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## chippog (21. Januar 2003)

@ liebe uralangler! weitere beiträge zu dem thema bitte im entsprechenden forum diskutieren, da bestimmt auch andere leute ihren &quot;senf&quot; dazugeben können. es wäre schade, wenn die es weil im küchenforum, wo es nicht hingehört, nicht fänden, zumal es sehr spannend klingt!

@ kormoranbrustfleischinteressierte! auf island habe ich papageientaucherbrüstchen verspeisen dürfen, was ich zwar recht intensiv aber dennoch recht lecker fand. kormoran stelle ich mir ähnlich vor.

@ havkat! ein älteres per jagd erlegtes schneehuhn war in seinem geschack kaum vom papageientaucher zu unterscheiden, obwohl die ja wahrscheinlich nicht so oft fisch essen, die schneehühner. fand ich recht bemerkenswert!

in schweden hat es wutentbrannte diskusionen über die kormorane gegeben. dort wo die brüten, wächst gar nichts mehr, so dass sie nach dem sterben des nistbaumes, per verdauungsprodukt &quot;totgedüngt&quot;, weiterziehen mussten. ganze inseln im östlichen schärengarten wurden so entgrünt. eine recht gelungen und ziemlich effektive gegenwehr tauchte aber vor wenigen jahren in der form von sich vermehrenden seeadlern auf. da brauchen wir uns gar nicht direkt an den vögeln vergreifen, obwohl, probieren würde ich ihn schon mal wollen, zumindest als jungvogel, wenn die adler mir einen über lassen. vielleicht könnten die sich ja auch um andere fischgrossverbraucher mal kümmern... ok, der war nicht so gut... chippog, küchenmod


----------



## Fettes Kind (30. Januar 2003)

#w schmeckt bestimmt gut.
Wo bekommt man den das fleisch her?
Dann würde ich das auch mal machen. :a 


       ;+


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Januar 2003)

Noch mehr Kormoranrezepte 

Alle vom badischen Fischereiverband.  :z  #g  :m  :m  :q 

Bon apetit
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Januar 2003)

@ fettes Kind!


> Aus Gründen des Fischartenschutzes ist es an einigen Gewässern erlaubt, Kormorane tödlich zu vergrämen. Dazu werden einzelne Vögel abgeschossen. Das hat den Effekt, dass alle anderen Kormorane weg bleiben.Die von Jägern erlegten Kormorane sollten keinesfalls &quot;entsorgt&quot; werden. Die beste und sinnvollste Verwendung ist der Verzehr. Und weil viel zu wenig bekannt ist, dass man aus diesen Vögeln schmackhafte Gerichte zubereiten kann, haben wir einige Kormoran-Rezepte zusammengetragen. Sie stehen für Sie zum Lesen und Herunterladen bereit.



Überfriss Dich nicht :q  :q  :q  :m 

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## havkat (30. Januar 2003)

@chippog



> ein älteres per jagd erlegtes schneehuhn war in seinem geschack kaum vom papageientaucher zu unterscheiden.....



Die hohe Kunst der Vogeljagd:

*Nur junge, zarte Schneehühner erlegen!*  :q


----------



## chippog (31. Januar 2003)

@ havkat! hast ja voll mega recht! waren nur leider gekauft, da mir die verbindungen zu vogeljägern hier fehlen. und die füsse waren schon abgehackt... na ja, war halt ein interessantes geschmackserlebnis. chipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2003)

Hab schon Kormoran gegessen: Eßbar! Genießbar??
Aber ein feines Wildgänschen wäre mir dann doch wesentlich lieber, oder Ente.


----------



## chippog (31. Januar 2003)

@ danke thomas für ein bischen inhalt!
ich sach nur vogelvergleichsessen im blindtest mit viel leckerem roten dazu! muss doch rauszufinden sein, was einem schmeckt! chipp


----------

